# Therapy does it work?



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

How much has therapy helped you? I'm starting to get depressed again and don't feel like going through it again then going back to my mild depression. Between SA and Depression its affecting my life and work horridly. Been thinking a lot lately on my causes but with depression I can't bring myself to do anything but nothing or wanna start drinking again.


----------



## brianproc (Jan 29, 2011)

LoneWolf14 said:


> How much has therapy helped you? I'm starting to get depressed again and don't feel like going through it again then going back to my mild depression. Between SA and Depression its affecting my life and work horridly. Been thinking a lot lately on my causes but with depression I can't bring myself to do anything but nothing or wanna start drinking again.


Hi Lonewolf,

Just to give some insight.I've being seeing a private psychologist/counsellor for a while now and it really has helped me in terms of exploring who I am as a person and what I have to offer the world.

I never really had depression as such,just an issue with my self image and social anxiety,how I perceived myself and how I thought other people perceived me.As you can image this caused a lot of problems in my life,both in work and socially.

I turned to drink and drugs for a long time to deal with my issues but thankfully I found a way to deal with my problems(I don't drink anymore or do recreational drugs)I just rely on myself and my family to get me through those difficult times.I'm very blessed to have a family who supports me and loves me.A lot of people in the world don't have that.

So in summary I would suggest you go for it and get help,don't be like I was and bottle it up and pretend it's not happening or be fearful of people and just fed up in general.Life is very short and we spend so much time wrapped up in our own little bubble of hurt,of loneliness,of fear,never knowing that we are people,we have rights,we feel....I don't want to be too philosophical about it but therapy is a great way of getting to the heart of the issues,finding out about yourself,how you can improve your life.

I find mindfulness great for those times when I felt alone,maybe a bit sad(maybe I did have some depression lol.,that coupled with therapy really helped me in the long run...It can be expensive though that's the only downside to it but if you get something from it then it's worth the money.

As I said before I don't drink or smoke etc etc...so I might as well spend money on me,on my mental health..its really important to feel right.

Hope that helped somewhat.
Cheers.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

it has never helped me much, but I'm naturally very introspective. if you are not then id recommend therapy, but if you are then in my experience you wont hear anything that you've not already thought about.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

brianproc said:


> Hi Lonewolf,
> 
> Just to give some insight.I've being seeing a private psychologist/counsellor for a while now and it really has helped me in terms of exploring who I am as a person and what I have to offer the world.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying to my thread. I'm glad therapy went well for you. I'll probably go ahead an contact a therapist sometime soon. I keep going between I know I need help an denial. It's difficult.


----------



## brianproc (Jan 29, 2011)

LoneWolf14 said:


> Thanks for replying to my thread. I'm glad therapy went well for you. I'll probably go ahead an contact a therapist sometime soon. I keep going between I know I need help an denial. It's difficult.


Hi,

You'll never know unless to take the plunge and try it out.If you don't get anything out of it you can always just knock it on the head.Counselling isn't for everyone though.I'm very talkative by nature and I really like to get things off my chest,no matter how small and insignificant they are and I like to explore myself.

I've seen many psychologists over the years through the local mental health services and to be honest with you I never really clicked with them until I found my new psychologist/counsellor and we just hit it off straight away.

Take care and good luck.


----------

